# archivers/lzma  or  archivers/lzmautils?



## everypot (Feb 24, 2009)

I want to use lzma compression and decompression tool. There are two ports: archivers/lzma and archivers/lzmautils. Don't know which one should I use. Help, please!


----------



## paranormal (Jul 20, 2011)

tar -cJ or -xf

all include


----------



## SirDice (Jul 20, 2011)

archivers/lzmautils doesn't exist anymore and has been replaced with archivers/xz, update your ports tree.


----------



## phoenix (Jul 20, 2011)

And xz has been incorporated into the base OS as of 8.1.  If you are using FreeBSD 8.1 or newer, you don't need to install any ports to use xz.


----------

